# Riding In Jeans



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

Since I work and ride at the same barn, and usually ride during my lunch break, I've long since gotten too lazy to change into breeches every time I ride. So I wear the same jeans to work and ride in, and usually to run errands as well. I ride English so I generally tuck my jeans into my half-chaps (or my tall boots, if I'm wearing skinny jeans), or just ride bareback. And yes, I have a cover on my saddle so I won't ruin it 

The problem I've run into, though, is that all of my jeans are wearing out within a few months. Up until now I've just gone to Target and rifled through the clearance section, picking up whatever is cheap and comfortable. Which is now coming back to bite me in the butt; in the form of all my jeans ripping in and around the crotch area. Now, I'm definitely willing to shell out a good bit of cash for some jeans that will last me longer than 6ish months, but I want to make sure they will actually last and be comfortable before I pay it.

Does anyone here have experience with jeans that you can wear from sun up to sun down, ride, work, and practically live in, and last more than a few months? I've heard Wranglers are good, and I have a pair of those, but they're ridiculously low rise so are not very comfortable for riding (my mom got them for me for my birthday). While we're on the subject; what should I look for in cowboy boots that I can work and ride in?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

There is a few 'tougher' brands for riding, a few namely are:
Cruel Girl
Aura
Wrangler (they make loads of different styles, you might have to look around a bit more)

They're made out of thicker hard stitched denim.....I've been riding in the same two pairs of Auras for the past 6 months, an average of five days a week and doing barn chores.....not so much as a fray.....also, boots, Ariat make some meet looking functional boots


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> There is a few 'tougher' brands for riding, a few namely are:
> Cruel Girl
> Aura
> Wrangler (they make loads of different styles, you might have to look around a bit more)
> ...



Oh gee double post!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

To be honest i have all Hollister/ American eagle, i want mote boot cut miss me or cryel girl but cant afford them right now. My Hollisters I have had ober a year wear every day and always ride in them and while I've lost weight and they dont fit as well none have ripped. I only buy them when they are on sale.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> To be honest i have all Hollister/ American eagle, i want mote boot cut miss me or cryel girl but cant afford them right now. My Hollisters I have had ober a year wear every day and always ride in them and while I've lost weight and they dont fit as well none have ripped. I only buy them when they are on sale.


I love AE jeans, but I don't ride in them......yet


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I swear by Wrangler Q-baby jeans. Since they are designed for riding, they have a bit of stretch, and they have the no-gap waistband, so no plumbers crack problems. They also have the flat seams so there is no problem with the seam stabbing you in the crotch; I've dealt with that with cheaper jeans. They are all I have worn for years and I spend all day every day riding and working at the barn. Unfortunately, my older pairs (I've been wearing them for hard work for over 3 years), are starting to get worn on the fronts of the thighs, but I've not had any problems with them wearing out in the crotch.

And, generally speaking, they are on the cheaper end of the spectrum for good jeans. I generally wait until they are on sale, but even regular price, they are only like $50 a pair.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I ride in the target brand Mossimo jeans all the time. It's the only thing I wear and I haven't had a pair rip on me, and one pair is going on 3yrs now, riding at least a few times a week.

My levis never lasted long at all.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Nevreme said:


> Since I work and ride at the same barn, and usually ride during my lunch break, I've long since gotten too lazy to change into breeches every time I ride. So I wear the same jeans to work and ride in, and usually to run errands as well. I ride English so I generally tuck my jeans into my half-chaps (or my tall boots, if I'm wearing skinny jeans), or just ride bareback. And yes, I have a cover on my saddle so I won't ruin it
> 
> The problem I've run into, though, is that all of my jeans are wearing out within a few months. Up until now I've just gone to Target and rifled through the clearance section, picking up whatever is cheap and comfortable. Which is now coming back to bite me in the butt; in the form of all my jeans ripping in and around the crotch area. Now, I'm definitely willing to shell out a good bit of cash for some jeans that will last me longer than 6ish months, but I want to make sure they will actually last and be comfortable before I pay it.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience with jeans that you can wear from sun up to sun down, ride, work, and practically live in, and last more than a few months? I've heard Wranglers are good, and I have a pair of those, but they're ridiculously low rise so are not very comfortable for riding (my mom got them for me for my birthday). While we're on the subject; what should I look for in cowboy boots that I can work and ride in?


6 months is amazingly fast, but there can be different factors that impact the wear and tear. I generally expect a pair to last me 3 or more years. As already mentioned you can look for something made with heavier material. Or if you're really ambitious (and don't mind the unusual appearance) you can do something my grandmother did (but only after I wore out the *** in the pants). Sew a large patch of cotton denim in the inside to block the hole. It's amazing how long a pair will last with patching as needed :lol:.
3 of my jeans are the extremely low cost Rustler, 2 are Faded Glory, 1 is Wrangler and 1 is some none brand (it's so old I can't read the faded out patch) made in Mexico. In 6 years I've had two "wear out" around the seat :lol:, but they were each about 3 to 4 years old at the time (one was Levi Strauss and one was Wrangler) and I have some just as old still holding up. In the Summer I sometimes wear pants of a lighter material when the tempertures are in the 90's+, because jeans can be pretty hot.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Wranglers are fabulous!
I wear the Rock 47 line for riding and for lookin good :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will definitely check out the AE and Aura jeans, I hadn't heard of those. 



> I ride in the target brand Mossimo jeans all the time. It's the only thing I wear and I haven't had a pair rip on me, and one pair is going on 3yrs now, riding at least a few times a week.


My favorite pair of Mossimos is the only pair that has stayed with me for the past year when everything else wore out, but they're starting to thin and stretch now. I'm really careful putting them on or pulling them up, because my last pair ripped right below the pockets when I was pulling them on. 



> 6 months is amazingly fast, but there can be different factors that impact the wear and tear. I generally expect a pair to last me 3 or more years. As already mentioned you can look for something made with heavier material. Or if you're really ambitious (and don't mind the unusual appearance) you can do something my grandmother did (but only after I wore out the *** in the pants). Sew a large patch of cotton denim in the inside to block the hole. It's amazing how long a pair will last with patching as needed :lol:.


Honestly, the one place I can't stand a patch is in the butt. I'll do just about anywhere else on a pair of jeans, but not there. 
Yeah, I'm really hard on my jeans. And I don't have a lot of pairs so I tend to wear what I do have three-four days a week. They get mud, manure, ointments, soap, hoof oil, leather oil, dirt, horse hair, paint, and most anything else you can find at the barn rubbed into them on almost a daily basis. For the first few weeks after I get a new pair I try to keep them relatively clean, but once I've fallen in a mud puddle, or had a horse slobber all over me I give up on that ^^


I've just ordered two pairs of Carhartts that were on sale, so we'll see how those work out. I'd like one or two more pairs just so I have some back ups though.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Try Goodwill!


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the same problem (ripping and wearing out my jeans). I also ride and work in the same jeans all day and they wear out so fast (6-8 mos. or so)! I buy all of my "work/riding" jeans at a local thrift shop. I can get name brands -wrangler, AE, Hollister, Levi- for about $5 a pair. Luckily, I'm a very common size, 8 reg., so I never have problems finding jeans that fit. I love not feeling bummed about ripping my pants because I know I got my money's worth! Try it!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have always rode in jeans. Breeches are weird.

Now, I'm cheap so I refuse to spend more then $20 (and YES, a $2000 saddle for horse is DIFFERENT) on a pair of jeans. I go to Stitches, and I am just now getting to the point where I'm replacing my high school jeans - the last good pair I had the ambulance guys cut off me, the inconsiderate jerks. 
I HATE clothes shopping. But for the price of them, they have done well. Maybe if I go next month, I won't have to go for another nine years.


----------



## Jeffrey B (Jan 22, 2013)

I swear by Wranglers I have tried Levi's and a few others You cant beat Wranglers for the quality and the price.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I've had the same problem. I usually wear jeans in the winter just because they are a little warmer, but I always wear them out. I'm cheap and HATE buying anything, let alone new jeans. Maybe next year I'll try Wranglers; I only hear good things about them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Jeffrey B said:


> I swear by Wranglers I have tried Levi's and a few others You cant beat Wranglers for the quality and the price.


You haven't tried Stitches yet, I bet. :lol: :lol:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Perhaps riding in chaps would help? Other than that, any of the brands mentioned above-I also like Rockies.....I have to have tall ones so that limits me somewhat. Thrift store has also been one of my stops over the years, but they have to have a fitting room. I try on about 50 pairs and buy one. Hard to find good ones.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Heck, YEAH! I bought a pair a few years back that fit just right at the waist and are loose and comfy in the seat and upper legs.
It's not like anybody is gonna watch me ride...in my back yard. Not breaking any laws, here.
Now, if you are Showing, then it's different.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have Old Navy jeans. They have been through over a year of full time barn work and are still holding up. They're not even discolored or anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jeffrey B (Jan 22, 2013)

WSArabians said:


> You haven't tried Stitches yet, I bet. :lol: :lol:


 No I haven't I like to stick with some thing that works.lol


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

Stitches...is that a brand or a store? Google isn't sure what to do with it. Maybe I'm searching the wrong thing, haha.

I've tried thrift stores, but it's so hit and miss that it's really hard for me to consistently shop there. I'm very much in denial about clothes shopping until I absolutely need a new pair of jeans tomorrow or I'll have nothing to wear, haha. I also don't have much time off, so I try not to spend it shopping. 

@franknbeans: I would _love_ a pair of full chaps. But that's a whole other shopping issue that I'm not quite sure I want to get into right now. I do ride in half-chaps, but that does nothing to keep me from wearing out the thigh/butt/crotch area.


----------



## foxhuntcowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

I wear Levi's. Two blue pairs, two black pairs and even white pair and normally tall buckaroo cowboy boots or tall field boots. Sometimes I'll throw chaps over them if it's either snowing or cold or raining.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Rockies, Levis and Wranglers in that order. If I'm riding in them they are starched. Mine lasted a couple of years even with hard wear and riding.


----------

